# Ajahn Chah Buddhist Monk Quotes



## James (Dec 16, 2005)

I think this has so nice pieces

http://www.hsuyun.org/Dharma/zbohy/Srut ... nchah.html


----------



## photo1aflower (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank you so much for these quotes!
Ajahn Chah was a very inspirational person.
I love listening to talks by one of his students, Ajahn Brahm, on bswa.org


----------



## James (Dec 16, 2005)

ohh yeah ajahm brams a good laugh lol


----------

